# QLD 02 Jan 2012 - RABY BAY Canals



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Well,

my wife wanted to go fishing however didn't want to get up too early as she has been pretty busy over xmas with home and work duties! So i got the Kayak ready last night, and said we'll go whenever you wake up......... so we got on the water @ Raby Bay at about..... 0930- 1000 I think.......

My mrs likes to just chill out a bit, so I decided rather than actually going hard on the fishing, we'd just lazily troll some hardbody lures around the canals......... well it turned out that we ended up doing 17.3km and had a ball. My wife caught her first bream on a hardbody, and was pretty happy about it..... we caught a fair few bream, and kept three, we threw back a fair few legal ones as I reckon unless they are a solid 27cm or above then they go back, my wife isn't that thrilled about it, as she loves eating bream.... but she doesn't complain about it as long as we have a couple for dinner or brekkie 

So anyway here are a couple of pictures from the day! BTW how cool are the gloves  Courtesy of the MYTACKLE sponsored AKFF picture comp 





































And the meandering route!


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey nice fish there bud, 30 FL is not a shabby effort! Trolling all atomics or did you change it up a bit? Any bream on the softies?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

DrJed said:


> Hey nice fish there bud, 30 FL is not a shabby effort! Trolling all atomics or did you change it up a bit?  Any bream on the softies?
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Had an ecogear SX40 on for a while for barely a touch, so put on the little atomic on my wifes rod, so we both had them in a similar colour, and they did the damage.... no SPs as my mrs can't cast yet......... hence we either troll or bait it up....... I'd rather troll


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice one mate, sounds like a fun day out, the bream are everywhere in the canals up here atm too.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a serious trip and some serious bream for the effort! What brand gps do you use?


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> That's a serious trip and some serious bream for the effort! What brand gps do you use?


Was a good day, I use a Humminbird 798 CI SI so a Side imaging sounder with chartplotter..... managed to get it at a good price from Cabelas ($699) last christmas



YakAtak said:


> Nice one mate, sounds like a fun day out, the bream are everywhere in the canals up here atm too.


Well Karl, I shall try and get up that way soon so we can have a fish!


----------

